# Just Scored a New Badge on Ebay



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool. When it gets here from Oz, I'll finally have something to replace the "5.7" with. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That looks mean as hell.... very nice!:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------

